# Next Door Burgled Today.



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Next door was burgled today, she was very upset, cigarette burns in the carpet, drink spilt all over the furniture. She says she will never have the C.I.D in her house again.
Then all the questions, are you putting the kettle on, have you any chocolate biscuits, have you got Sky Sports for the racing results etc. They finally worked out that the intruders came over the back fence, climbed the trellis onto the garage roof and then shinned up the drainpipe onto the roof, and in through the skylight ( she didn't dare tell them she'd left the back door open) 8O


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

er, cliffy, should this be in jokes? :?: 8)


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

bognormike said:


> er, cliffy, should this be in jokes? :?: 8)


Why, its a true story :?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I thought the bit about the CID was from an old sketch from morecambe & wise? :lol:


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

bognormike said:


> I thought the bit about the CID was from an old sketch from morecambe & wise? :lol:


No Ken Dodd :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

CliffyP said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the bit about the CID was from an old sketch from morecambe & wise? :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :roll:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've always thought I could assist the Police and save them a lot of time and effort.

Every time they show a Crime of 'Importance' on Tv you see an Officer of the Law wasting his time putting up Blue/White or Yellow tape around the Crime scene.

I reckon I could do that just as well and much cheaper - around a few pounds an hour and a fish supper.

Think of how much money the Force could save by subbing the job out to OAP's and giving the poor old souls like me a meaningful job.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

CliffyP said:


> Next door was burgled today, she was very upset, cigarette burns in the carpet, drink spilt all over the furniture. She says she will never have the C.I.D in her house again.
> Then all the questions, are you putting the kettle on, have you any chocolate biscuits, have you got Sky Sports for the racing results etc. They finally worked out that the intruders came over the back fence, climbed the trellis onto the garage roof and then shinned up the drainpipe onto the roof, and in through the skylight ( she didn't dare tell them she'd left the back door open) 8O


You are on thin ice here mate.

The ex police members on here enjoy a good joke except when it is about the 'job'. :lol:

My joke fell flat on here (the one about me throwing a bottle of Domestos over a Constable and being charged with a Bleach of the Police). 8O


----------

